# Apple Could Buy The Mobile Industry



## Hakoda (Jun 18, 2011)

With steadily increasing sales, Apple now has enough cash to buy the entire mobile phone industry, except for Samsung, at least if this estimate is to be trusted.

According to recent estimates, Apple is expected to have about $70 billion in Cash, Cash Equivalents, Short-term marketable securities and long-term Marketable Securities. This money is used for running the company and making investments, which can include acquisitions. If the company were interested in substantially expanding its market share, just how much of the mobile phone industry would it be able to purchase?

In order to answer that question, this study looks at the market value of Apple’s main competitors. That’s roughly how much those companies would likely be sold for.

Samsung’s mobile division is the highest valued, standing at $50 billion; followed by HTC at $25.4 billion; Nokia at $22.6 billion; RIM at $13.8 billion; Motorola at $4.2 billion; and lastly Sony Ericsson at $3 billion. Most of those companies, which have seen declining sales over the last few years, will likely have their value decreased, while Apple keeps skyrocketing.

In short, Apple would be able to buy up all of its competitors at once, aside from Samsung (which, ironically, the company is currently suing), and give itself an immediate market share boost. The graphic below above really shows how dominant the Cupertino company has become.

The study concludes:

_The more remarkable thing is that as market values of phone vendors continue to decline, Apple’s cash will continue to grow dramatically. Indeed, a time may soon come when Apple’s cash will be worth more than the entire phone industry._

The more remarkable thing is that as market values of phone vendors continue to decline, Apple’s cash will continue to grow dramatically. Indeed, a time may soon come when Apple’s cash will be worth more than the entire phone industry.

At first, this date might appear staggering at first, but this study seems to miss an important fact: while companies like Motorola or Nokia only sell handsets, Apple sells computers and several other consumer devices as well, which have largely contributed to the amount of money the company has earned over the years. While the iPhone is certainly one of its most popular products, Mac sales have actually increased dramatically over the last few years, with many buyers being new to the Mac platform.

What would happen if Apple bought up the whole phone industry? Most likely, anti-trust regulators would put a stop to such a move, since Jobs’ company would become a monopoly with many brands all over the world that would quickly phase into just one.

There also wouldn’t be much of a point in buying most of these brands. With their declining value, Apple will likely be better off building market share on its own, like it’s been doing. The company tends to only buy companies for the value of their products, not market share. Rather than buying its way up, Apple tends to assimilate talent and move forward as one.[/p]




Source

I'd go insane if that happened.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

I never realised how low sony ericsson has gone...


----------



## Ravager90 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd rather have no phone at all, than having one manufactured by apple.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 18, 2011)

M-Maybe it's a really late April Fool's joke!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

apple could also suck my dick


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> apple could also suck my dick


i love this guy ^

They wouldn't be allowed to buy everyone. So don't worry about it.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 18, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> They wouldn't be allowed to buy everyone. So don't worry about it.


I know that, the US government wouldn't allow such an trust-like act. I'm just saying in the alternate reality where that happens, I'd go insane.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if that is just the Apple mobile division taken into account or the value of Apple as a whole. The article seems to imply the later. Meanwhile for the others it clearly says mobile division.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> apple could also suck my dick


Apple couldn't afford my dick.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

There's one thing this estimate completely forgets about. Target Audiences.

Anyone who's technologically inclined would rather lean towards the Andriod crowd due to the basically limitless capabilities of Open Source and a variety of hardware options to choose from.

A typical customer who just wants a "cool phone" will fall for the Apple Trap and buy obselete hardware.

As we already know, 95% of the population are retarded morons, hence Apple's great profits.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

Or they could buy Sony. Twice.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Why does everyone hate Apple?

(Ironically I'm using a Macbook Pro, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Why does everyone hate Apple?
> 
> (Ironically I'm using a Macbook Pro, love it
> 
> ...



Over priced old hardware with a limited OS but pretty. Exactly the same reasons some people love Apple TBH.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You pay for what you get. (Ipod, Computer and laptops, not on about mobile devices)

And limited OS? Mobile OS, ok maybe limited, but OS X = limited? Not a chance.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Why does everyone hate Apple?
> 
> (Ironically I'm using a Macbook Pro, love it
> 
> ...



I think I cried a little as I was smiling. This means the sentence was so hillarious that it brought me to tears. Congratulations.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Apple can't buy out the entire mobile industry; there are laws to prevent that from happening.



			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost choked when I saw that pic.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps some of that is right with the phones.

But with their computer machines? Not likely. 

I'm a power user of Photoshop, Maya, Final Cut and everything else to do with Animation and graphics, and working on a Macbook Pro with those programs is just SO much better than doing it on a Windows Machine. 

The performance I'm getting from 4GB RAM (Latest MBP) on Photoshop far surpasses the performance I got from  a Windows Vista Desktop with 6GB RAM, bought as a middle/high end model in 2010.

Ok sure a half a years difference but that SHOULDN'T matter.

Also in my history of using numerous computer systems Microsoft has always felt like an archaic piece of bull.
Don't even get me started on Vista, the numerous shitty updates, the number of security protocols needed, Internet Explorer(although this doesnt count because different browsers are everywhere), and the performance levels on everyday machines.

Perhaps Apple products ARE a bit pricey, but it's a thing of beauty to behold and the experience of using one is just too good to let go of after. I havn't found a single thing to nitpick on this Macbook pro of mine, which I've now had for a month. 

I'm not an Apple fanboy, because I hate the iPhone models before the 4. I hate the Shuffle, I hate the AppleTv system and I especially hate the cost and quality of their shitty first party accessories.

But you cant knock a lot of their GOOD stuff either.

Also I'm not trolling on you lol, but it winds me up when most of this board is so 'Apple suck my dick. Apple eat my turd. Apple this, Apple that.' 

Microsoft are no better.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

And just before I get trolled at for something or the other, Windows 7 IS a brilliant system, dont get me wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Perhaps some of that is right with the phones.
> 
> But with their computer machines? Not likely.
> 
> ...



How much did you spend on that high-end Macbook? Because I bet my shorts that I could find you a mindblowing Win7 laptop that'd do all the things mentioned above at such a high-performance that the FLOPS would blow your shoes off.

EDIT: *GASP!* Ninja'd me about 7. Darn it.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> And limited OS? Mobile OS, ok maybe limited, but OS X = limited? Not a chance.



Maybe the wrong word. To me OSX seems very very patronising. Seems to want to make me do shit it's way instead of being flexible enough to do stuff my way.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such as? Just wanna know what this stuff is.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 18, 2011)

What's up with all the hate? Just a simple article and everybody goes hatin on Apple :S
Apple fan or not, you can't deny the impact they've made on the mobile industry. 
if Apple never released the iPhone we would all be using Windows Mobile and Symbian devices. Touchscreen only phones would be inferior. There would be no Android.  just sayin'


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> I just prefer the OS X to W7. Especially since OS X Lion is out soon.



Well then that's your preference, not general superiority. You said that Macbooks beat anything you've seen on Windows-based systems, and all I said was that you are not right, mainly because you are not. Not that I'm ragging on your choice - if you choose a MacBook, it's all yours to have. What I'm saying is that you could have a better system for the same money.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> .....................
> 
> Also in my history of using numerous computer systems Microsoft has always felt like an archaic piece of bull.
> *Don't even get me started on Vista*, the numerous shitty updates, the number of security protocols needed, Internet Explorer(although this doesnt count because different browsers are everywhere), and the performance levels on everyday machines.
> ...................



Why would people judge and condemn every PC out there based on Vista ? There is something out there called XP, and even something called Windows 7 .
Comparing the latest MAC with the last gen Windows does not make it justice.
I think W7 is a hell of a good OS, and I'm not alone on this.
Macs still look gay to me ( no offense to anybody, I'm not homophobic or something ), I just feel more in control on a PC, and I have more choices when it comes to homebrew and open source.
And the most moronic thing I hear every one in a while is that you can emulate Windows on a Mac.
Why on earth would I want to pay more, in order to run a restricted and slower version of my favorite Windows apps is beyond me.........


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was it made by apple?


----------



## doyama (Jun 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Because they use obselete hardware on purpose to create and announce newer versions of their products no later than next year, because they boasted about their CPU's being faster than Intel's in the nineties just to jizz their pants about having a Macbook with an Intel processor a few years later, because they're overpricing their "inventions", because they're purposely locking down some capabilities power-users would find useful, because you need to sign every single form in the universe to get something as simple as an update, because they treat jailbreaking a device you OWN as a crime similar to the holocaust, I could really go on, man.
> 
> A half-eaten apple is not something you'd like to eat. A half-decent laptop/desktop/phone is not something you buy.



The thing was Apple wisely decided to look at where they could innovate. That began with the iPod. Their hardware was 'obsolete' and lacked basic features other mp3 players had like an FM tuner. But the reality was that no one know how to USE those devices. I have a friend who still has the same 10 songs I loaded on an iRiver devices over 10 YEARS ago. Why? Because the interface for loading mp3s was archaic and non-intuitive. Apple streamlined the process of obtaining music, getting it onto your player, and playing music on that device. That was the innovation. It had nothing to do with a 'technology checklist' of stuff. They also capitalized on the very real feelings most people had that the PC was a horrible device. They made a user experience that was only marginally better than the PC. But it was still better and people responded to that. You could have argued Apple was a niche hipster thing in the past, but certainly today that is not the case.

Look at the Motorola Xoom. What did they market? It had awesome dual core snapdragon processors with blah blah blah. When the Xoom hit the Superbowl no one even knew they were making a tablet, and guess what no one cared. You pick it up and think 'how does this thing work' and 10 minutes later you're still thinking the same thing. People have moved beyond the MHz wars and such. It's the user experience that matters to people now. 

Other companies need to bring to the table something that is an order of magnitude better than current Apple products. They simply have too much baggage to come with something that is 'the same' as an Apple product. No different than how American car manufacturers have had to overcome the old, but now totally incorrect notion that their vehicles are total crap compared to Japanese cars. You can't come up with a Ford that's 'just as good' as a Camry or Honda. It needs to be 5-10x better before people will overcome their notion that American cars are junk.

I do find the arguments about it not being an 'open' system to be a bit odd. Apple's design philosophy is to tightly control the user experience so that the get the most optimal one. If you disagree with that it's fine. I mean it's not like there aren't a wide range of options available to you. Feel free to go on an Android or Windows 7 platform. But Apple is successful because they have given people what the want. Their phones and devices are supposed to 'work' pretty much like a utility like electricty or water. They want to turn on a switch and get light. Personally I think the concentration on the UI is actually a good thing, and it's making stuff overall easier to use in many other sectors. I'm sure many Apple detractors will be happy once Steve Jobs gives up the reigns at Apple and the company inevitably falls into decay without his leadership. But I think overall Apple has made devices easier to use for all users and I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> What's up with all the hate? Just a simple article and everybody goes hatin on Apple :S
> Apple fan or not, you can't deny the impact they've made on the mobile industry.
> if Apple never released the iPhone we would all be using Windows Mobile and Symbian devices. Touchscreen only phones would be inferior. There would be no Android.  just sayin'
> 
> ...



Slightly Fix'd.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Such as? Just wanna know what this stuff is.



Try moving the menubar somewhere else. Or moving the dock to the top of the screen. Or changing theme colours.


----------



## doyama (Jun 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Lube_Skyballer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering the number of iPhones that have been sold, it would appear that they are giving use 'what the care about'. You should rephrase it as 

'they should focus on releasing an iPhone *I* would care about'

Unfortunately people like us are in the minority. Most people don't know how to turn on their phones let alone want 'homebrew' or an 'open' system. I'm in IT, and you see that the majority of people are like this. Apple gives what a good 90-95% of people want in a phone. For us 5% we should just stick to Android and leave the Apple ecosystem be. It is what it is, and it's success is due to the very factors that we detest (non open, etc). I don't see why hating Apple for doing what most people want is useful in any way. 

Heck I do that in my job all the time. I design systems such that BLIND IDIOT MONKEYS in sales could do stuff on their computer. Configure your VPN. Did you read that 10 page document that came with the install CD? No? Why not? (ensue 30 minute of yelling). Now I just have an exe they click on, and does everything automatically for them. Sometimes even getting them to click the exe is an exercise! In this environment it's no surprise Apple is successful.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 18, 2011)

RIM = Blackberry right?
Didnt realize how low SE went.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boo hoo trash can


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 18, 2011)

Apple products have always been "simplified". 
The iPhone, for examples, gives a very simple UI that is easy to follow. The problem with this is that it doesn't allow for customizations and sort of a stale interface or in other words, Making the phone yours. Apple has always seemed to be a "control freak" about things. People only like the products because they look nice and are easy to use. They are way overpriced and to me, not worth the money. 
I always try to convert people to going with Android phones instead, and some have listened, the others all think its hard to use (o.0)
Those that have converted have stayed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Both the iPhone and Android phones have flaws, so it's really annoying to hear Apple fanboys yell that Android sucks blah blah blah.
Use what you want, but you should get an Android phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Framework43 said:
			
		

> I


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

except that they left apple out
(which is great)


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Framework43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Framework43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Framework43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Most of those companies, which have seen declining sales over the last few years, will likely have their value decreased, while Apple keeps skyrocketing.


Android and Windows Phone 7 continue to make market _gains_. Apple's iOS is no longer the dominant figure in mobile phone software. HTC is constantly breaking its profit records month after month, Samsung is not slowing down any time soon with their Galaxy S series. Apple is not skyrocketing, the industry as a whole is. In fact, with the industry skyrocketing, Apple's biggest competitors (in Samsung and HTC) are both seeing increased market dominance while Apple's share is being held at a stable rate.

Nokia's failure to support Android is the only reason they're falling behind. Even so, they hold the mobile phone market for the 'dumb phone' section, and remain popular in countries like China. RIM / Blackberry is selling at a stable rate, but is losing market share due to the rise of Android devices from Samsung and HTC. They still hold #2 on the market in their home country Canada.

Sony Ericsson's flawed Xperia line-up cost them in the past few years, which is why they've fallen so low.

I'd say the study is flawed in saying that Apple could easily swoop up and buy out the mobile phone industry because of 'declining value of competitors'. Samsung and HTC won't be going away any time soon, and both Motorola (Motorola Atrix) and Sony Ericsson (Xperia Arc, Xperia Play) have made recent efforts to introducing quality devices to get back in the race.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 18, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad the Xperia Play apparently has cdma/3g reception issues.  That and the fact that you can't unlock the bootloader (on cmda/3g/verizon versions) was why I went with the Thunderbolt.  The bigger screen and 256MB more RAM didn't hurt either.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Too bad the Xperia Play apparently has cdma/3g reception issues.  That and the fact that you can't unlock the bootloader (on cmda/3g/verizon versions) was why I went with the Thunderbolt.  The bigger screen and 256MB more RAM didn't hurt either.



*Can't* is an overstatement. This is a Sony certified device we're talking about - it'll take time before it's cracked fully. The OS is strongly optimized and modified for the device in question.

As far as connectivity issues are concerned, I remember the big fuss Apple made about users "holding the iPhone wrong" as the only explaination for the sh*t reception of one of their turdPhones.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 18, 2011)

The competition wouldn't go for it, though.  I mean, it took very little time at all for Android to almost knock iPhone and Apple out of the water.  Windows Mobile 7 is gaining steam as well.  Simply put...Android is cheaper, with far better phone choices, and a far better OS in general.  Not to mention how easy it is to code for it.  

Sorry, Apple's not buying anyone out anytime soon.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Samsung thought of the design first, however, *Apple got the patent.* If you have a problem with the way Android looks, then mess with Google, not the phone vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Because the USPTO don't do their job and don't care about prior art if they get big enough back handers. Being the same since the days of A.G. Bell having insiders in the patent office


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 18, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Too bad the Xperia Play apparently has cdma/3g reception issues.  That and the fact that you can't unlock the bootloader (on cmda/3g/verizon versions) was why I went with the Thunderbolt.  The bigger screen and 256MB more RAM didn't hurt either.


The iPhone 4 had a much more widespread reception issue. Any carrier-branded smartphone cannot have their bootloader unlocked officially. The HTC Thunderbolt is in a different class as the Xperia Play. The Play's goal was to merge the PSP with an Android experience, and that, Sony Ericsson has succeeded in.


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

O.o i thought that lg had more share anyone in my city has one
never mind who need a lg if you have an iphone


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 18, 2011)

AAAAAANNNNNDDDDDD this thread is now about hating apple cause they are more successful than everyone else.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> AAAAAANNNNNDDDDDD this thread is now about hating apple cause they are more successful than everyone else.



Hey, I've hated them since before the risc architecture was going to change everything.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> What's up with all the hate? Just a simple article and everybody goes hatin on Apple :S
> It's always like this. People who haven't ever owned something made by Apple, going apeshit on how Apple sucks. Typical
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the Apple hate all about that?


----------



## iFish (Jun 19, 2011)

Apple can in a few years buy Microsoft if they really cared to. 

Also, I don't see why people bother posting Apple news anymore,vesting as it only becomes a flame war. 

oh lol appel sux. to muh $$$

(This was written on my iPad 2 :3)


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 19, 2011)

Apple won't buy anyone. They will just try to sue them out of the market. I hope Samsung can battle them back. They make some great hardware. I would rather go phoneless if I had to live in an iPhone-only world.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 19, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Lube_Skyballer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it is an opinion.  Otherwise people wouldn't switch to other things.  I've had an iPhone before.  It was fine.  Got Android later.  Found it far superior.  And they're products work well about half the time.  I mean...just look at the amount of issues the iPhone 4 had.  

As for the aestethically pleasant part, that truly is opinion.  Me?  I don't wholely like the way the iPhone is designed.  Sorry, I like buttons.  That, and iOS has always looked like and been shit to me.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> No, it is an opinion.  Otherwise people wouldn't switch to other things.  I've had an iPhone before.  It was fine.  Got Android later.  Found it far superior.  And they're products work well about half the time.  I mean...just look at the amount of issues the iPhone 4 had.
> 
> As for the aestethically pleasant part, that truly is opinion.  Me?  I don't wholely like the way the iPhone is designed.  Sorry, I like buttons.  That, and iOS has always looked like and been shit to me.


The fact that iOS is a closed OS (on _standardized_ hardware) automatically implies that the system is more stable. I'm pretty sure that it could be easily demonstrable comparing the use of an iPhone and an Android phone over the course of 2-3 months, and you could easily see who has the least issues during that period.

Android is a great system, but the fact that it's open (if you install badly programmed apps, you can freeze your smartphone, for example) and that it comes on a slew of different hardwares has its toll on the overall stability.

Well, as for the aestethical part, that's an opinion, sure. I shouldn't have included it in the "it's a fact part" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And btw, don't take me too literally, I wasn't obviously meaning that it's an undeniable truth, I just meant that in the majority of the cases, it just works.


----------



## Urza (Jun 19, 2011)

There are times when I'm curious. More bored, really. A thought crosses my mind: "I wonder what those cats on the GBAtemp forums are up to." I'll click on a thread.

Wait, did I stumble on to YouTube somehow? Is this the comment thread for a vblog?

No, the URL checks out.

Can the members of this site really be so loud about their silly opinions on subjects they don't undestand? Then the memories flood back to me, like the tragic war I never fought in. This is my Korea, my Vietnam, in the war of my mind.

All those ignorant statements, each a paratrooper making landing in the folds of my brain.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 19, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Lube_Skyballer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an iPhone 3GS, a whole bunch of friends have an iPhone 4. I've had my fair usage of both devices. However, I despise the way Apple promotes everything "innovative" they ever do, and how they lock you in place. And the fact that it's simply way overpriced is an instant turn-off. I've since moved to an Xperia Arc from Sony Ericsson, and found it to be a much better experience overall, both on hardware and software fronts.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you would like to think that. but you would be wrong.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

And people still think it's worth it to buy an Apple product for 4x the cost of the next, and better thing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> And people still think it's worth it to buy an Apple product for 4x the cost of the next, and better thing.




and the OMG another overpriced Apple device is released that fanboys JUST CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT.

I can see why Futurama did an episode a while back on making fun of the evil Eye-Phone and how it turned the people into "zombies" and the evil woman calling them all "dumb bastards"....


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 19, 2011)

I think people seriously misunderstand the fact that Apple is clever at what they do.

They make things simple. 

On OS X, I dont care if I can't change the theme, or if I can't access it's 'deepest' secrets. It just works brilliantly the way it is and for those nitpickers it has some good customisation options and settings but as Rauplica stated, the fact that it's a closed system just makes it more secure.

Apple systems just WORK so easily and simply to the common man. No going ape shit over anti virus software, internet risks, lengthy install process etc. These may be small things to non Apple users but trust me, once you do them on a Mac it's REALLY DIFFICULT justifying to do it on a PC.

Want  to install applications? Drag and drop the application into application. Or just click agree and install once.
Got a new mac product? Turn it on. You've now set it up. Literally.
Want a smooth, good looking streamlined system with no-frills? iOS and OS X do the job perfectly.

Apple sell products that take pre existing ideas and implement them WELL.

I KNOW iOS 5 has features which should already have been there ages ago. But it'll still be a success purely because of the clever way Apple will implement their features, one that gets the job done easily.

The iPad was one of the first tablets ever that made people look up, AVERAGE people, and go 'a tablet doesnt sound too bad...'

The iPod is a revolution. Who the hell cares if it does what everything else does but more expensively?
Look at how damn simple the OS is on those machines, it's clear, it's understandable and transferring music is stupidly easy. Try using Windows Media Player/Blackberry manager or any other portable device manager to sync music to portables after using Itunes+iPod for a month. Go on just TRY it.


The Wii uses archaic tech, and has plenty of problems. Then why the heck is it so successful? Because it's easy to understand and simple fun for the common man and woman. They even had the audacity to take what PS2 and other systems had done already, pointer/motion/waggle tech, and call it a 'REVOLUTION'. 

Gimme a break.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Try using Windows Media Player/Blackberry manager or any other portable device manager to sync music to portables after using Itunes+iPod for a month. Go on just TRY it.


the zune software is pretty dam easy also
just drag your music files to the zune icon, and you know actually features stuff like auto update of your music collection (searches your music folders for new music files and adds them) unlike itunes

Ive used the zune software for years and itunes for about 5 months now and zune software is far better
good thing there are alternatives to itunes though


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 19, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As is Winamp. I can wirelessly sync to my android with just a drag and drop.


----------



## Masterpaul (Jun 19, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without winap i can open the media player like a usb and drag my music in there, also i can send my files to as many users as i want to, over its built in bluetooth just by clicking the send bottem. Also unlike apple. I can open my media player on any computer in the world. See thats even more simpler then apple. Also this costs 150 euros. It also has an hd screen and plays movies, comes with 8 gb, and 16 GB also its memory is expandable by sd.  What does apple give anyone for 150? An os that eats up your battery and processing power? 

Apple just tortures you.


----------



## iFish (Jun 19, 2011)

Point of the thread: We are all fanboys and can never agree on who is better, Apple or any other company. 

And we will never get along. Can we all stop fighting and just enjoy the OS that makes our life easier and more fun to use? It is all opinion anyway.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 19, 2011)

I can beat all of y'all.  Foobar2000, bitch.  Best of all the worlds.  Also, at the guy who said the Zune software is usable, your credit is revoked.  It is NOT.  It is a horrible piece of burning shit.


----------



## iFish (Jun 19, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I can beat all of y'all.  Foobar2000, bitch.  Best of all the worlds.  Also, at the guy who said the Zune software is usable, your credit is revoked.  It is NOT.  It is a horrible piece of burning shit.


So is iTunes for Windows.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

Music management software made for specific products (ie: iTunes for iPods) tend to suck. My Sansa Fuze, which meets all of my music listening needs, allows a simple drag and drop system, as if I were placing something a flash drive. Having gone from an iPod to that, it was an amazing relief. iTunes is a pretty massive pile of shit, made pretty to disguise the fact that it blows.

Overall, I'm not a fan of Apple. I've used an asston of Apple products, and I've owned a couple. I can honestly say that Apple is one of my, if not my least favorite manufacture of commercial goods. I don't like the interface of many of their products (primarily their beloved Mac OS), and I don't enjoy how much they still try to control your goods after you buy them with forced usage of things such as iTunes if you actually want to place content on your iDevice.

Just not a fan. I try not to make it so verbal, but just trying to troubleshoot my friend's Mac awhile back made me want to strangle several innocent animals rather than deal with that practically support-less piece of bad technology.

On topic: 

Is anybody really that surprised? The likes of the iPhone have taken the world by storm, for one reason or another. Many people I know own an iTouch, and many more after that own an iPhone. Look at all of that, and I'm only in high school. Many of these people got them as gifts, or have plans of their parent's income. Once you hit the point where you can afford one yourself, that opens up a whole new demographic of people who just like how shiny it is and how many non-phone related things the "phone" can do. Don't get me wrong, this is the exact same reason why many people will purchase an Android device. It's just how consumers like to shop.

I highly doubt Apple is going to buy everything out. Competition is healthy. If Apple eats all of the competition, it will be even less time until they buy out Samsung, control the mobile market, and then about 60% of the market won't want to own a phone anymore, as they don't want an iDevice.


----------



## paul1991returns (Jun 19, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> There's one thing this estimate completely forgets about. Target Audiences.
> 
> Anyone who's technologically inclined would rather lean towards the Andriod crowd due to the basically limitless capabilities of Open Source and a variety of hardware options to choose from.
> 
> ...



Actually, anybody that's technically inclined would buy neither an android or an apple.

Apple is evil.
Google is, too. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/15/st...n_on_chrome_os/
One evil branch makes the whole tree evil. Chrome is not part of android, but close enough.

Honestly, I doubt that you would find a real open-source fan trusting Google with anything. (Except Ubuntu people. Kiddies.)

EDIT: The above statement seems to imply that open-source fans would trust Google with ubuntu kiddies. I meant to say that only ubuntu kiddies would trust in Google. I would edit the above sentence, but I am a sucker for dangling modifiers.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 19, 2011)

paul1991returns said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make no sense.  One evil branch does not make a whole tree evil.  Otherwise I'd be 100% correct in saying all of humanity is a bunch of dumbasses.  Besides, go with a different ROM on your phone, and google has almost no part in the phone, other then the very basics.  CyanogenMod ftw~


----------



## redact (Jun 19, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> There are times when I'm curious. More bored, really. A thought crosses my mind: "I wonder what those cats on the GBAtemp forums are up to." I'll click on a thread.
> 
> Wait, did I stumble on to YouTube somehow? Is this the comment thread for a vblog?
> 
> ...






mercluke likes this.
so many people hating just for the sake of hating


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I can beat all of y'all.  Foobar2000, bitch.  Best of all the worlds.  Also, at the guy who said the Zune software is usable, your credit is revoked.  It is NOT.  It is a horrible piece of burning shit.


why dont you go lay your flame bait somewhere else


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2011)

paul1991returns said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok please show me a phone the doesnt run off of one of the Android, iOS, or other big competitiors that DOESNT suck?

Also Urza you comment had me loling to tears. Thank you so much.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 19, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...there's no flame bait there...I've used the Zune software since it was on 2.0.  It sucked.  It still sucks.  Foobar2000, truly, currently is the best music player for Windows.    Zune Software is a piece of burnt shit.  I'm stating the truth on that one.  Notice I didn't mention iTunes?  At least iTunes doesn't screw with your files unless you tell it to.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 19, 2011)

That would be a sad day indeed.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you should go look up the definition of flame bait, because thats what you basically posted

I never said anything about zune software being good for playing music (I use winamp with custom plugins) just about how easy it was to use to transfer music onto a zune, as another user said with the itunes software
and if you call adding in missing song information and album art onto the file "screwing with it", I just have no words for that, thats actually a good feature


----------



## machomuu (Jun 19, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, flame bait would be more like saying "Apple sucks", or something to that effect.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 19, 2011)

I find the title of this thread to be misleading.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 19, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I find the title of this thread to be misleading.


Why?  It means they have the ability to do it, I think "could" fits perfectly.


----------



## Necron (Jun 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it can also mean that they are thinking to do it, I thought the same as Schizoanalysis


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2011)

No way. Overpriced gadgets for everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could only afford a Mac when I received a $200 discount from my school.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 19, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

>





But look at the graph. Apple can't. 

The value of the competitors is greater than the value of Apple's assets. They couldn't buy out all of the competition even if they wanted to.


----------



## nando (Jun 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Overall, I'm not a fan of Apple. I've used an asston of Apple products, and I've owned a couple. I can honestly say that Apple is one of my, if not my least favorite manufacture of commercial goods. I don't like the interface of many of their products (primarily their beloved Mac OS), and I don't enjoy how much they still try to control your goods after you buy them with forced usage of things such as iTunes if you actually want to place content on your iDevice.




starting with iOS5, no more computer required for iDevices! does that make your hate for apple diminish? of course not, you always be anti apple no matter what.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sony Ericsson...once a leading mobile company now is living in the dumps? That's sad really.

And Apple? Don't give a shit, they are the Sony of mobile industry.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jun 19, 2011)

Apple can buy them? Sure thing!

O btw, Google can buy Apple (since they would only need to buy 51% of the shares) 

Apple is an overrated company with shit hardware and even shittier software.
But dont blame them for their success, blame the idiots who go out and buy iPhone's and iPod's and iPad's en masse.

Shoot them, burn them, kill them, castrate them. I dont care but punish the retards.

Punish the victims not the trolls (yes Apple is 1 big troll)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2011)

the day that happens is the day the mobile industry dies


----------



## GundamXXX (Jun 19, 2011)

And some of the new revolutionary things Apple brought out will get them more money that people will happily spend.

You now have to pay to use music youve bought! Yes. If youve downloaded a song and want to redownload you have to make use of a new service. This service will allow you to keep a library of all your purchased music (its called a folder in Windows I think) on iTunes (and other services? not sure)
This is of course a great idea. Albeit not a new one since its just Steam for music, its a nice move nonetheless. Now comes the funny part. You have to PAY to use this! Yes thats right, you have to *pay* to make use of a service that you actually dont really need! If anything this service should be free of charge!
But Apple customers will gladly buy this. Why? No clue, probably because theyre retards.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2011)

@ peeps who actually buy songs from the apple store go get copytrans


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 19, 2011)

Apple will do all of its stupid stuff and make all phones only compatible to apple. The phone industry is DOOMED !


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 19, 2011)

Bah. Likely due to them selling their shit for prices exponentially higher than their actual value.

EDIT: Also, their music is up to twice as high as other places. Want proof? Install Ubuntu to a virtual machine and search anything on their store. Cheaper than anything that apple's touched.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 19, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> On OS X, I dont care if I can't change the theme, or if I can't access it's 'deepest' secrets. It just works brilliantly the way it is and for those nitpickers it has some good customisation options and settings
> 
> That's why I said to me. I also said what most people don't like about Apple products is also what the others do like. Tried to make it obviously an opinion.
> 
> QUOTEbut as Rauplica stated, the fact that it's a closed system just makes it more secure.



Raulpica should know better. Security through obscurity is a total BS idea. I'd say being based on a well tested FOSS base, most of the OS being FOSS software, and smaller user base is what makes it more secure than say Windows. Windows is much more closed and arguably, when configured right, can be just as secure as any of the *nixs out there (apart from maybe one particular BSD), but general day to day use proves otherwise.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Raulpica should know better. Security through obscurity is a total BS idea. I'd say being based on a well tested FOSS base, most of the OS being FOSS software, and smaller user base is what makes it more secure than say Windows. *Windows is much more closed and arguably, when configured right, can be just as secure as any of the *nixs out there (apart from maybe one particular BSD), but general day to day use proves otherwise.*


Excuse me if i call this bs.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Do I need to request a mod to close this thread? I don't mind doing so. 

Settle down and stay on topic.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> But look at the graph. Apple can't.
> 
> The value of the competitors is greater than the value of Apple's assets. They couldn't buy out all of the competition even if they wanted to.
> Actually, under the graph it is written "Liquid assets", which means that bar is currently representing CASH which Apple is free to spend right now.
> ...


Fact 1: I'm not perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fact 2: FOSS is more secure only when it's updated REALLY frequently. The good thing of Free Software is that exploits are most of the times released publicly and because of that a new fixed version appears in few time. But take the cellphone crowd, which isn't that apt on upgrading (most people out there are still using the software version their phone came on originally), and you could have a real security crashdown right there, with catastrophic exploits everywhere in the wild, malicious software using them and no control whatsoever against installing them.

A closed enviroment reduces those risks.


----------

